# floor mounted urinal



## albertaplumber (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I am bidding on a custom home where the owner wants a floor mounted urinal. Have never put one of these in before, (done a few wall hungs) and am wondering if anyone can give me some info on the drain hookups. What size of line does it need, how is it sealed? Is it similar to a toilet flange? 

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I set a floor mounted urinal, but the last one I did te drain was connected with a rubber push on gasket, like a floor drain. The urinal itself was not trapped, so it needed a p trap in the rough-in

Two brackets on the wall like a normal urinal, secured to floor and drain with concrete. Major PITA to set a floor mounted urinal if you ask me


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the kohler number is k-4920.

Google that and you should find some intallation instructions.

Is this going to beon a wood framed floor?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You're going to need to box out where it is going, the easiest way to set them is in a bed of sand and let them tile it in. We always yarn and pour the drains on them, even if the waste is done in PVC.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

It depends on the urinal. I've installed one that required a 3" trap under the floor and others that were 2". Your best bet is to find out the make and model and print out the spec sheet. Almost all floor models have to be installed on the rough, that I can tell you.


----------



## albertaplumber (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. 

It is going to be installed on the main floor of a house, so I have easy access during the rough in to do whatever I need to. I was considering if installing it at rough in would be the way to go, looks like that is the case, eh? 

I was going to quote an Am Std, but can't find anything on them to tell me if they need a 2 or 3 inch drain. Tried calling their customer service line, but that was a waste of 20 minutes!

I think I have half an idea now, enough that I am confident in throwing a number into a quote. The guy wants it in his kids bathroom, so his little 2 yr old can get used to taking a leak in/on one before he goes to school! :no: I still get suprised by what people will spend money on/for!


~ We aren't retreating, we are just advancing in a different direction! ~


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

albertaplumber said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> It is going to be installed on the main floor of a house, so I have easy access during the rough in to do whatever I need to. I was considering if installing it at rough in would be the way to go, looks like that is the case, eh?
> 
> ...


First, get the spec sheet for the fixture going in, then box it out on the rough with the right size drain pipe stubbed into the box, make your box ten inches larger than the footprint of the urinal. Discuss with whoever is doing the floors the need to install the flooring to leave a void where the urinal is going on the trim to accommodate it, and why. Rough in the water for the flushometer at the right location, and leave the urinal off till the trim, where you can have it on site to double check the drain dimensions, then open your box out, set the trap and riser to match the urinal, fill the box with play sand, set your urinal, install the flushometer, and let the floor installer finish his floor.

This prevents an expensive urinal from getting ruined during the rough, and minimizes the amount of work required to install it on the trim, while still providing a seamless, quality installation.

Chicago code does not allow floor mounted urinals though.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> First, get the spec sheet for the fixture going in, then box it out on the rough with the right size drain pipe stubbed into the box, make your box ten inches larger than the footprint of the urinal. Discuss with whoever is doing the floors the need to install the flooring to leave a void where the urinal is going on the trim to accommodate it, and why. Rough in the water for the flushometer at the right location, and leave the urinal off till the trim, where you can have it on site to double check the drain dimensions, then open your box out, set the trap and riser to match the urinal, fill the box with play sand, set your urinal, install the flushometer, and let the floor installer finish his floor.
> 
> This prevents an expensive urinal from getting ruined during the rough, and minimizes the amount of work required to install it on the trim, while still providing a seamless, quality installation.
> 
> Chicago code does not allow floor mounted urinals though.


A quality installation is to install the urinal on the rough and let the tile guy tile up to the urinal locking it in place. I don't know many tile contractors that are going to tile everything but around the urinal and then come back after your done with your finish and fill in the gaps.....

Do you install standard 5' bath tubs on the final too to avoid damage? I hear you can slide them right into place and add a little silicone.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pipe Dreams said:


> A quality installation is to install the urinal on the rough and let the tile guy tile up to the urinal locking it in place. I don't know many tile contractors that are going to tile everything but around the urinal and then come back after your done with your finish and fill in the gaps.....
> 
> Do you install standard 5' bath tubs on the final too to avoid damage? I hear you can slide them right into place and add a little silicone.


Bathtubs are not made out of vitreous china.


----------

